# Pre cycle lab results



## BigTruck (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## BigTruck (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## BigTruck (Dec 8, 2012)

Some of these might have nothing to do with or be effected by a cycle but I figure post em all in case I get some feedback that would be useful. They're all in ( normal range) so says the doc and results sheet but I'm sure there's some smart members that will have a few things to say that I don't know. Any and all feedback will be listened to and considered Ty. As of Thursday I'm on week 4 of a test e, tne, dbol cycle. Test e 550 MLG a week. Tne 50 MLG an hour before work outs only on WO days. Dbol about 50 MLG a day weeks 1-5 give or take. I'll explain in log later.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 8, 2012)

Are you or have you donated blood?


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2012)

Everything looks good to me, well except the low test level.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 8, 2012)

If this is precycle, I would donate blood, either whole or just rbcs, since a lot of your bloods are high normal.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 9, 2012)

x2 on blood donation.   test is within range, but very low...might want to look into it further


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 9, 2012)

Too bad no lh levels... your test always been low?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 9, 2012)

For sure donate blood bro. Your RBC, hemoglobin, and hemocrit are all within range but just barely.


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 9, 2012)

What r IH levels? When I get my bloods done on week 5 I'm going to have estro done too. Is that IH?  And this is the first time I've gotten test levels taken so I'm not positive but I lean towards yes they have probably been low for a long time.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 9, 2012)

Matt, ripped was saying LH.


----------



## g0re (Dec 9, 2012)

LH is luteinizing hormone by the way.


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 10, 2012)

OK got it lh. Would it be smart to get LH levels done week 5  of my cycle with my test value and estro? If so I'll wait to start my hcg until after the test?


----------



## DF (Dec 10, 2012)

the test will tank your LH & FSH levels anyway.  Not sure what the need would be to test those.  Get your Estro checked & another CBC.  As others have said your cbc is normal/high so maybe donate every couple months.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 10, 2012)

Well being on cycle is going to kill it. The whole reason ripped asked about it on your pre cycle test was it could give you an answer or at least a direction as to why your natural test levels were low to begin with. Now that you are on you will have to wait until you are out of pct and then blood test to see where it's at.


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome info guys its much appreciated. I'll start to donate soon ;-).  In that case I'll stick to the plan and Start hcg Thurs. Which is start of week 5. More blood results to come week 5 as well. If someone could suggest what exactly they'd get tested mid cycle please chime in . I know test value and estro.


----------



## cougar (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea ,I don't know your age but if that is pre cycle, no PEDS at all yet. That's about normal.  Post them back up in 5 weeks, your test should be on the upward bound, and you'll fill better.   What lab is that?  I hear LabCorp  only go's to 1500, I use Quest Labs, my lowest was 2743 Total Male  and my highest has been 3021. I don't know why, but labs are different..  Good luck brother


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 19, 2013)

This test was done at a hospital through my doc. I've been planning on getting mid cycle bloods done just haven't had a chance. Been really busy.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

So guys I didn't know prior but after reading I see people going to give blood to get certain levels in check pre or during cycle. I'm wondering is this to get certain values down because the cycle will effect them? If so can someone elaborate a little?


----------



## RedLang (Feb 24, 2013)

As far as i know mate its to drop hematocrit and RBC. Its climbs high once a cycle is started.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

RedLang said:


> As far as i know mate its to drop hematocrit and RBC. Its climbs high once a cycle is started.



Thanks rl I'm going to try and donate soon. Have u any experience with supps like cycle assist that claim to aid helping sides from gear? I'm going to start a thread and see what peeps have to say


----------



## RedLang (Feb 25, 2013)

No sorry mate only just started my first cycle. Post up the boys here have tonnes of xp


----------

